# Lactation in a non-pregnant mare?



## Dialed In (Jul 2, 2011)

Hey all!

I have a 13 year old TB mare, who I've had since 2004. She's had two foals (2006 and 2009) and I've never seen anything like this before. She was leased from about Sept of 2010 until Feb of 2011 and during that time she was on two different properties with stallions. She was never (to my knowledge) anywhere near the studs, and I've asked the girl who had her and was told that there were never any oops moments. However, today my husband and I were out playing with her, and I noticed her udder was a bit more full than usual. I was able to get a milky substance out very consistently. It wasn't terribly sticky, but not very different than what she's produced before during her other pregnancies. She's always been an easy keeper, so she's got a belly, but I never thought it looked like a baby belly. Of course, now I'm doubting myself! I will be calling the vet on Monday to get her opinion and to go from there, but I was hoping I could get some insight here in the meantime!

Thanks to all, I can answer any questions you have


----------



## COWCHICK77 (Jun 21, 2010)

I'm not sure about horses, but my cowdogs will occasionally will have a "false pregnancy". They will bag up and produce milk without having pups. I am sure it's possible. Just a palpation is fairly cheap if you wanted to haul her off to the vet.


----------



## bubba13 (Jan 6, 2007)

What color is the liquid? Is there any heat or hardness in her teats? Is she by any chance overweight or out on a clover field?


----------



## Dialed In (Jul 2, 2011)

bubba13 said:


> What color is the liquid? Is there any heat or hardness in her teats? Is she by any chance overweight or out on a clover field?


The liquid was a white color, light white perhaps, but definitely white. No heat or hardness in her teats. She isn't overweight; she's a pretty easy keeper so she's maybe on the portly side of good weight but I've worked hard all year to keep her weight down. And there isn't an abundance of clover out in the field she's on. Maybe some, but not enough that it's noticeable. 

Thanks for the replies!


----------



## bubba13 (Jan 6, 2007)

Hmmmm. I don't know then. I have an 11-year-old maiden mare who will occasionally bag up slightly with thick yellowish fluid. She is overweight, but not hideously obese, and my vet has said that that (and clover) can cause it. Hers always happens in the summer.


----------



## kevinshorses (Aug 15, 2009)

I knew of a mare that milked for three years after weaning a colt. I don't know the reason but she was otherwise healthy.


----------



## Dreamcatcher Arabians (Nov 14, 2010)

Are there any youngsters around? I have a mare who will instantly come in milk when she sees a foal, even if it's 4-6 months old.


----------



## Dialed In (Jul 2, 2011)

She hasn't seen a foal since her 2009 colt was weaned. I've never seen her do anything like this after her previous two foals, but I suppose anything's possible. I'm going to go back out today and look at her to see how she looks today. Thanks for all the answers everyone.


----------



## paintedpastures (Jun 21, 2011)

I have a mare who's had 2 foals the last one is 5 yrs old now. She has white milk in her udder year round.You can express it easily & in spring I have even noted her to drip some milk from it. Her nipples are a bit puffy looking but no bag.


----------

